# who own or had stumpnockers?



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I just trade my small skiff for a 16ft stumpknocker made by Griffin and Sons at Starke, Fl. what's the purpose for stumpknocker skiff? Thanks..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A fiberglass jon boat. Float in a rain puddle. Scoot right along with low hp. Economical and easy to customize.

Other than that they are just a boat.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a 14' that has probably 3000+ hours of gigging trips on it! 

What Duck said.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

C.A.Richardson had one for years (when he was young) nd he's doing ok now. ;D


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

My first boat was a 14' stumpy. Great little boat, drafted in about 6" of water but they do not handle big water well at all. Caught tons of fish out it though.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks....I was told the stumpknocker boats used for giggling, harvesting oysters, shrimping, scalloping and crabbing by a commercial fishermen.  It's was cool to know about it.  I have a 16ft  stumpknocker but what's max rated up and  weight capacity of this boat?  I can't find any info about it.  I have a 40hp Suzuki tiller to go with that.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I was in a friends with a 25 and I did not want to go any faster. With a 40 I think you would be running on the prop like a bass boat.


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

I own one. What do you want to know?


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

Mine does 23 MPH with 18 HP 2 stroke, 1 person....jumps up on plane very fast with SE Sport200. I still may add Bennett SLT trim tabs. Storage hatches are huge and walk thru design is great. Very, very stable to stand and cast. Also, hull handles quite nicely in turns.


----------



## Skinny_waters886 (Apr 10, 2014)

My brother in law just bought a older one he put a merc 25 2 smoke on it and a manual jack plate. It planes out great and does 25mph with 2 200 pound guys in it. Floats super skinny the only thing I wasn't to thrilled about is it slides like crazy


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

When I bought mine, it came with a 70hp hanging on the back. I only did WOT once on an extremely calm day and nearly crapped my pants. But it will fish two guys easy. I think you'll be happy with the 40hp on the back. Just be smart about it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Could someone post a picture of this boat. You assume we all know what they look like


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

file photo of one


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't know how to post pics but send me your email and I'll send 2-3 great photos. Mine is open in the middle with no center console. Easy to walk to front.


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

I don't know how to post pics but send me your email and I'll send 2-3 great photos. Mine is open in the middle with no center console. Easy to walk to front.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I don't know how to post pics but send me your email  and I'll send 2-3 great photos. Mine is open in the middle with no center console. Easy to walk to front.


PM sent.

yeah Mine came with side console and fiberglass seats but I gut it all out so I can have all open tiller.


----------



## relicshunter (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm a little late to the party but here's mine with some ******* upgrades. ;D Fun boats but it can be brutal on choppy days.


----------



## MoganHunter (May 3, 2016)

Flyline said:


> I just trade my small skiff for a 16ft stumpknocker made by Griffin and Sons at Starke, Fl. what's the purpose for stumpknocker skiff? Thanks..


I've had mine since I was a kid, little over 20 years & can't get rid of it because its been so good to me...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

About 8yrs they were building them in Dade City Florida, last time I seen them. Guess the moved up the road to Wildwood, FL.

http://www.stumpnockerboats.com/boat-models.html


----------



## MoganHunter (May 3, 2016)

Backwater said:


> About 8yrs they were building them in Dade City Florida, last time I seen them. Guess the moved up the road to Wildwood, FL.
> 
> http://www.stumpnockerboats.com/boat-models.html


They sold the name to "Salty Boys"... Completely different company


----------



## stumpy164 (May 8, 2016)

MoganHunter said:


> I've had mine since I was a kid, little over 20 years & can't get rid of it because its been so good to me...








is that a 16 or a 14 ?

I have a 16 - 25hp 2 stroke
it floats in a rain puddle and it's stable as walking on the ground - very happy with it


----------



## MoganHunter (May 3, 2016)

It's a 14ft Stumpknocker 2. I put a mini jacker jack plate on this weekend; runs super skinny now. I've owned several "full sized" boats in the past, but wind up selling them and going back to the ole "marsh rat".


----------



## MoganHunter (May 3, 2016)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Salty boats makes a nice 16 foot flats sKiff.


----------



## MoganHunter (May 3, 2016)

This week lead to a few little adds... Adam @ All Aluminum Concepts (JAX) hooked me up with grab rail, added a TuffTiller extension and some Seaboard hatch covers.






All in all I'm very happy with little upgrades.


----------

